# Crested gecko



## Rhodin (May 14, 2013)

Just picked up a nice crested gecko juvie from a breeder today
he/she is 6 m/o and a very nice cream/brown color



He/she is missing a tail but has an extra toe on one of back feet to compensate 
This whole set up along with some CGD and a nice book on care,habits,and other info is all part of a gift for my girlfriend who has wanted a gecko for some time.


----------



## EightLeggedFreaks (May 14, 2013)

I don't know anything about geckos, but that is a very nice looking terrarium.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fossa (May 16, 2013)

tis a shame the tails gone, so many for sale I see have theirs missing but can be avoided...many breeders remove it manually as they can develop floppy tail syndrome which can be prevented by providing horizontal hides. Your set up looks good though, you can even add in a couple more hides and maybe pack one with sphagnum moss to help with shedding although i generally find they shed better than most other geckos. 

BTW I find mine are fond of particular flavours of repashy .... a bit of a pain when they stop making flavours now and again. My flame harlequin will only eat the peach yet my normal harlequin wont touch repashy at all since I can't get hold of the banana ??


----------



## Rhodin (May 16, 2013)

Fossa said:


> tis a shame the tails gone, so many for sale I see have theirs missing but can be avoided...many breeders remove it manually as they can develop floppy tail syndrome which can be prevented by providing horizontal hides. Your set up looks good though, you can even add in a couple more hides and maybe pack one with sphagnum moss to help with shedding although i generally find they shed better than most other geckos.
> 
> BTW I find mine are fond of particular flavours of repashy .... a bit of a pain when they stop making flavours now and again. My flame harlequin will only eat the peach yet my normal harlequin wont touch repashy at all since I can't get hold of the banana ??


Yea I had a budget and this little guy fell into it. In the end someone has to keep him right? and when I was subtly talking to my girlfriend about tailess geckos she said that she thought they look cute and that the thing that really mattered to her was having a nice handleable gecko. At first she liked leopards then she decided she didn't like the fat tails then she wanted a tokay but I had to let her know that taming it might be a pain. Anyway I added a piece of driftwood for him to climb on



Also the Repashy stuff I got came in a 5oz jar with no marked flavor. It does say v3.2 I believe though. 
If you don't mind me asking what do you think about the reptile carpet I'm using for him? I was looking for the easiest to deal with substrate for my girlfriend that is still visually appealing. I myself would just use paper towel and replace it often but I want it to look nice as its a display piece and a gift. Is there anything easier substrate wise I could be using that still looks nice? With the reptile carpet once a week washings with daily spot cleans should be fine, right?


----------



## Fossa (May 18, 2013)

Rhodin said:


> Yea I had a budget and this little guy fell into it. In the end someone has to keep him right? and when I was subtly talking to my girlfriend about tailess geckos she said that she thought they look cute and that the thing that really mattered to her was having a nice handleable gecko. At first she liked leopards then she decided she didn't like the fat tails then she wanted a tokay but I had to let her know that taming it might be a pain. Anyway I added a piece of driftwood for him to climb on


Good choice on avoiding the tokay lol they can be bitey at the best of times. The good thing with cresties is it doesnt really matter if they drop the tail, they don't regenerate it so there's fewer health impacts than if say a leopard gecko did. 



Rhodin said:


> If you don't mind me asking what do you think about the reptile carpet I'm using for him? I was looking for the easiest to deal with substrate for my girlfriend that is still visually appealing. I myself would just use paper towel and replace it often but I want it to look nice as its a display piece and a gift. Is there anything easier substrate wise I could be using that still looks nice? With the reptile carpet once a week washings with daily spot cleans should be fine, right?


The carpet's fine, I use a 60/40 mix orchid bark and eco earth but only as I hand feed my cresties mealworms so don't need to worry about impaction and just let them feed themselves with a bowl of repashy. If you want a more natural look just lay over a little sphagnum which will help with humidity too? might make cleaning a bit more of a pain though haha


----------



## Rhodin (May 18, 2013)

Fossa said:


> Good choice on avoiding the tokay lol they can be bitey at the best of times. The good thing with cresties is it doesnt really matter if they drop the tail, they don't regenerate it so there's fewer health impacts than if say a leopard gecko did.
> 
> 
> 
> The carpet's fine, I use a 60/40 mix orchid bark and eco earth but only as I hand feed my cresties mealworms so don't need to worry about impaction and just let them feed themselves with a bowl of repashy. If you want a more natural look just lay over a little sphagnum which will help with humidity too? might make cleaning a bit more of a pain though haha


Well thank you for all the help, I'm really glad that my research turned out to worthwhile and the setup looks good in a practical sense and not just visually.
I thought about getting another hide like a half log or something, but he seems to be quite happy hiding in between the leaves all around the tank. Some days behind the bark, some days on the left of it and some days on the right of it.

I definitely never thought I would be caring for another one of these guys again. I had one when I was about 11 or 12 and it died quite shortly after purchasing it(but still outside of my 2 week warranty). It really shook me up, and made me not want another pet. That gecko was significantly smaller(Id say its comparable to the pictures Ive seen of new hatchings-2months as my memory isn't perfect) and I payed 130$ of my own saved up money for the gecko alone. I want to say it wasn't my fault because they are supposed to be fairly hardy geckos but I don't know. Other than feeding baby foods with powdered supplements(which to my understanding was the accepted norm back then) I can't think of anything I did wrong :s. With a gecko this size and with all of the research I've done on them this time around I feel much more confident that I can provide proper care and teach my girlfriend to provide it with proper care.


----------



## Rhodin (Jun 12, 2013)

My girlfriend loved the gecko and named him Galio. She instantly started reading the info book I gave her with it and started asking me how to pronounce the latin names.


----------

